# Anna Nicole Smith dies



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Anna Nicole Smith died Thursday after collapsing at a hotel and being being rushed to the hospital, one of her lawyers said.

She had been unresponsive and was rushed to the hospital Thursday while staying at the Seminole Hard Rock Cafe Hotel and Casino, hotel officials said.

"She checked in Monday at 8 p.m. as a guest. She was due to check out tomorrow," said Danielle Giordaano, a spokeswoman for Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino.
*********************************************
:NO: 

She just had a baby too.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Anna Nichole Smith has died...*

Andy is gonna be devasted!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Sounds like she checked out early.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

bizarre


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok so how much you want to bet she died of the same or very nearly the same drug cocktail as her son?

either that or 
TrimSpa BABY!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

A sad end to a sad life.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Hate to say it but this is no suprise.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

I heard on the radio there are pictures her guard doing CPR biding is up to $250,000.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

sadly, if thats true those pics will fetch much more.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Man, she was just getting hot again too.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Nachtwächter said:


> I heard on the radio there are pictures her guard doing CPR biding is up to $250,000.


that's because he bounced off and wacked his head on the night stand.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ya, but the way I see it, it was like " Pimp-my-ride" just putting a fresh paint job and body work on an old, worn out body with super high milage......


Oh like you wouldn't have still hit it?


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Sad...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

She was so annoying


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Ever since I heard about her bleeding from her nipples I lost interest.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Poor Marilyn...oops, I mean Anna.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Anna Nicole Smith's mother blames drugs*

AP HOLLYWOOD, Fla. - The mother of former Playboy playmate and model Anna Nicole Smith blamed drugs Friday for her daughter's sudden death that ended an extraordinary tabloid life at just 39.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Drugs?...no, TELL ME IT AINT SO!!!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Her death has delayed the opening of a movie which was made recently in Vermont. It is now expected that the film "ILLEGAL ALIENS," will open in April. Some benefit openings were scheduled in Vermont but were delayed when her son died. They were re-scheduled but are off again. A Vermont producer may end up benefiting on a larger scale because of the timing.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

lpwpd722 said:


> Poor Marilyn...oops, I mean Anna.


I predict she's going to become immortalized as some glamourous Hollywood starlet, a la Marylin Monroe; you know, the beautiful sexpot who mowed pickles on blind dates and burped and farted while making out with female comedians. We'll see her face on handbags and hear her name in Elton John songs before you know it.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Overdose...Better than her getting locked up and being another leach on society costing more than 20,000 a year to incarcerate


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

AUSTRALIAN PRESS REPORTS VIDEO OF CPR GETS $500,000.

FILM footage of the final moments of Anna Nicole Smith's life has been sold for more than US$500,000 ($640,000) after a media bidding war, according to reports from the US.

FOX News has reported that Splash News and Picture Agency, a paparazzi outlet, sold the rights to the tape to an as-yet-unknown bidder.


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Did anybody see Larry King Live last night? They had CHYNA who used to wrestle for WWF. She couldn't even get a sentence out, I don't know if it was being a retard or being on something. Larry almost kicked her off the show. It was crazy.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok, lets get use the third monday of January for Anna NIkole day instead of Mlk....
when do the flags get lowered?


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

Breaking News: Zsa Zsa Gabor's husband claims he is the father of Anna Nicole's baby. That makes three. I didn't know she got around like that!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I am the father of her baby...


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

No I am.. Why else would she pose for my Avatar?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The baby is a multi millionaire there will be a lot of claims.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ahhhhhh, thought I recognized those!


----------



## 4ransom (Mar 1, 2006)

_AP)_ _LOS ANGELES_ The husband of actress Zsa Zsa Gabor said Friday that he had a decade-long affair with Anna Nicole Smith and may be her infant daughter's father.

The claim by Prince Frederick von Anhalt comes amid a paternity suit over Smith's 5-month-old daughter, Dannielynn. The birth certificate lists Dannielynn's father as attorney Howard K. Stern, but former Smith boyfriend Larry Birkhead is waging a legal challenge, saying he is the father.

"If you go back from September, she wasn't with one of those guys, she was with me," von Anhalt told The Associated Press in an interview Friday.

He said he would file a lawsuit if Dannielynn is turned over to Stern or Birkhead.

Von Anhalt, 59, and Gabor, 90, have been married for more than 20 years.

Gabor, a onetime sex symbol and star of such 1950s films as "Moulin Rouge" and "Queen of Outer Space," has been in declining health in recent years and suffered a stroke in 2005. She was partially paralyzed in a car crash in 2002.

Von Anhalt, who is Gabor's eighth husband, said he and Smith met in the 1990s when Smith was still married to elderly oil tycoon J. Howard Marshall II. He said Smith approached him and Gabor at the Plaza Hotel in New York.

"She was a very big fan of Zsa Zsa and wanted to be like Zsa Zsa," he said. "She wanted to be a princess."

He said the two started an affair soon after, meeting over the years in Los Angeles, San Francisco and New York. For much of that time, he said, Smith urged him to make her a princess like his wife.

But short of divorcing the actress, he said the only solution would have been adopting Smith. Von Anhalt said he did consider that and even filled out adoption papers, but Gabor refused to sign them.

He said he never admitted the affair to his wife, but that he's sure she knows. She would sometimes answer the phone when Smith called him, von Anhalt said.

"She was a very sexy woman," von Anhalt said. "To have an affair with her is the top, you know."

Von Anhalt's royal credentials have been the cause of speculation over the years. According to stories in the British press, he was born Robert Lichtenberg, the son of a German policeman, and bought his title after being adopted as an adult by a bankrupt daughter-in-law of the last kaiser.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh brother, These guys think they hit the lottery...just fkn sad! I feel bad for this baby. What away to grow up, wondering who really care about YOU and not your money.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

More tests needed in Smith death case

By CURT ANDERSON, Associated Press Writer

DANIA BEACH, Fla. - Prescription drugs were found in *Anna Nicole Smith*'s hotel room, but there were no pills in her stomach, and investigators said Friday they are awaiting tests that could tell whether the former centerfold died of an overdose, as some close to her suspect.

At the same time, a judge in Los Angeles ordered that the model's body be preserved for at least 10 days for a possible DNA test related to a paternity dispute. The ruling could interfere with plans for a funeral.
Dr. Joshua Perper, the Broward County medical examiner who did the autopsy, said no illegal drugs were discovered in Smith's room at the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino in Hollywood after the 39-year-old pinup collapsed there on Thursday. He would not identify the prescription drugs.
But CNN quoted an unidentified law enforcement source as saying there were large amounts of prescription drugs, including Valium and antibiotics, as well as over-the-counter cold and flu medication.
Perper said there were no pills in Smith's stomach and no other immediate signs of an overdose, but officials "do not exclude any kind of contribution of medication to the death." He reported signs of inflammation in Smith's heart - "Something which looks a little bit unusual" - but added, "It may be nothing."

Full Story: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070210/ap_on_en_tv/anna_nicole_smith


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Why are all these people admitting that they had sex with her is what I'm wondering!!!!

That, and I hope they show a before her death and after her death graph of TrimSpa's earnings...


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

badogg88 said:


> Why are all these people admitting that they had sex with her is what I'm wondering!!!!
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Her smile in those photos has too much gum. Last time I saw a mouth like that, it had a hook in it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

badogg88 said:


> Why are all these people admitting that they had sex with her is what I'm wondering!!!!
> 
> That, and I hope they show a before her death and after her death graph of TrimSpa's earnings...


They said on one of the news programs today when everything is toalted up
her daughter could be a billionaire I think that that answers all of the questions.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Only one I feel bad for is the baby...got no use for the leach's


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Only one I feel bad for is the baby...got no use for the leach's


I totally agree. She was a nasty, annoying, washed up celebrity, who got fat got famous again then lost wieght. Good riddens. Hopefully her daughter doesnt grow up to be the same as her mother. And hopefully she won't have to be with a family that could care less about her wellbeing and more about the money.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Does any one else think that some morgue worker will give her one last hump before the autopsy?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

94c said:


> Does any one else think that some morgue worker will give her one last hump before the autopsy?


*Oh No did Andy move to FL ???????*


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't figure out what the fascination with this wack job is. She really hasn't done any time to make her a celebity. Her death is most likely the best thing for he daughter. I hope the baby is adopted by some deserving people who will take good care of her.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

EXTRACOP said:


> I can't figure out what the fascination with this wack job is.


My guess is this:










and this:












> Her death is most likely the best thing for he daughter. I hope the baby is adopted by some deserving people who will take good care of her.


She was not the best role model for anyone, much less her infant. She was definitely a druggie POS, but she was also that little child's mother. My heart is totally broken for that poor baby girl. She's only three months older than my daughter and Anna Nicole's death kinda hit a soft spot with me because of that. It's devastating for me to think of my child losing me at this age and never knowing or remembering her mama!

God, I just re-read what I wrote and I realized what a depressing post it is!

Eh, don't mind me, it's just PMS.


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes Officer Dunngeon the pics definitely help me see the fascination , wow! However she hasn't looked like that in a long time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

VERY true Xtra..........


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

LA Times Photos

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/la-anna_nicole_smith-pg,0,707651.photogallery?coll=la-home-headlines


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

You can't make this stuff up...

Now her sister is claiming that she had the sperm frozen from her 90 year old husband and that is how she became pregnant to guarantee the fortune.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

2004 was definately her best looking era................ what a waste of a nice POA. LOL


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

HahaI read that earlier today too...just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Anyone hear the conspiracy theory about the baby being the product of incest between her and her son? I read that that was the reason for his death right after the baby's birth (but if that were the case, why wouldn't he have OD'd right after it happened/found out she was pregnant?). Supposely this was also the reason why she died so soon after from being unable to cope. I also read that this was why there was such a great effort to protect the paternity of the baby.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Anyone hear the conspiracy theory about the baby being the product of incest between her and her son? I read that that was the reason for his death right after the baby's birth (but if that were the case, why wouldn't he have OD'd right after it happened/found out she was pregnant?). Supposely this was also the reason why she died so soon after from being unable to cope. I also read that this was why there was such a great effort to protect the paternity of the baby.


I heard that on one of those evening radio shows a few days ago Quinn and something or another... didn't think to mention it here.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think Elvis got her knocked up


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Anyone hear the conspiracy theory about the baby being the product of incest between her and her son? I read that that was the reason for his death right after the baby's birth (but if that were the case, why wouldn't he have OD'd right after it happened/found out she was pregnant?). Supposely this was also the reason why she died so soon after from being unable to cope. I also read that this was why there was such a great effort to protect the paternity of the baby.


Yeah, I heard that one last week from the wife. It's one of those things that makes you go.....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

It's one of those things that makes me go :uc:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The baby is actually that of her late husband. She had his sperm frozen and she was artificially inseminated. It was one of her last efforts to claim the fortune left by her late billionaire husband.


----------

